
Steering Council Nomination: Emily Morehouse Challenged - theBashShell
https://discuss.python.org/t/steering-council-nomination-emily-morehouse/686
======
zimablue
Whether or not the criticism is justified, shutting down all criticism of a
female applicant with explicit accusations of misogyny and trolling is wrong.
The guy is literally banned and his thread of comments moved on the basis that
he dared to criticize a female applicant.

It's also surprising that this got buried with no upvotes and no comments, was
it mod-nuked?

On the political level, (putting aside whether gender is actually a factor in
this specific case)- I actually don't mind diversity hires in situations like
this where you have some sort of representative body. What sticks in the
throat is the attempt to have it both ways. When people in power make
statements that X (objectively less qualified candidate) is equally qualified
as the other candidates, and that ALSO criticizing female candidates is
disallowed and they have better "perspective", it's dishonest which normally
leads to trouble.

Decisions should be transparent, if gender is going to be a factor, whichever
side of the debate you sit on that should be made transparent, and disallowing
criticism is obviously a bad idea.

